# Kontakt 6.6.0 Beta VST3 support, wuuut?!



## Toecutter (May 3, 2021)

Posted on a facebook group and removed, is this legit leaked information or fake news?

*I'm editing this to remove the now confirmed leaked information because some beta testers broke their NDA. and btw nobody at NI asked me to do so, it just sounded like it's not cool to have this out in the open. Sorry!*


----------



## ptram (May 3, 2021)

So, we are nearing the end. How long, since version 6.6.6 is out, and we are all doomed?


----------



## Leslie Fuller (May 3, 2021)

ptram said:


> So, we are nearing the end. How long, since version 6.6.6 is out, and we are all doomed?


Maybe @EvilDragon can tell us if we should prepare for the “end times”!


----------



## ptram (May 3, 2021)

Leslie Fuller said:


> if we should prepare for the “end times”!


I heard that NI is preparing a new brass library named "Apocalypse Trumpets", with seven different instruments!

Paolo


----------



## Toecutter (May 3, 2021)

So excited by this, VST3 improves overall performance and I'm hoping this release finally solves 100% the memory issues that started in 6.4 https://vi-control.net/community/threads/huge-issue-with-kontakt-not-unloading-ram.101272/page-4

If more people can test and report, it will help a lot!


----------



## muziksculp (May 3, 2021)

Nice to know we will be seeing Kontakt 6 in VST3 Format. It's about time they moved to the norm. It's 2021. But, sadly the Kontakt GUI still looks old, and can't be resized the way many of the newer VSTs can be fully resized to taste.


----------



## Virtuoso (May 3, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Nice to know we will be seeing Kontakt 6 in VST3 Format. It's about time they moved to the norm. It's 2021. But, sadly the Kontakt GUI still looks old, and can't be resized the way many of the newer VSTs can be fully resized to taste.


Give them time - retina screens have only been out for 9 years.


----------



## ptram (May 3, 2021)

Will VST3 compatibility allow for playback of microtonal accidentals and glissandos from programs supporting them?

Paolo


----------



## EvilDragon (May 3, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> So excited by this, VST3 improves overall performance


No it doesn't necessarily just by virtue of being VST3. The "automatic processing disable" thing is only really relevant for plugins that process audio (so, have audio inputs), rather than instrument plugins. Also it has nothing to do with memory allocation.

It's kinda not cool this info leaked (also there's a download on a warez site). Means one of the beta testers broke their NDA.


----------



## Toecutter (May 3, 2021)

EvilDragon said:


> No it doesn't necessarily just by virtue of being VST3.


I always thought one of the main things about vst3 plugins was the performance boost by only applying processing when there's audio, meaning that we can now have many instances of Kontakt opened and virtually no CPU hit if there's no instrument playing? It's the first thing Steinberg mentions https://www.steinberg.net/en/company/technologies/vst3.html

XD just read your edited reply, that explains it thanks! Too bad about the memory allocation, I'm hoping you-NI can still figure this one out sooner than later.


----------



## Toecutter (May 3, 2021)

I've edited the OP to remove the now confirmed leaked information because some beta testers broke their NDA. and btw nobody at NI asked me to do so, it just sounded like it's not cool to have this out in the open. Sorry!


----------



## EvilDragon (May 3, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> I'm hoping you-NI can still figure this one out sooner than later.



It's being looked at.


----------



## Toecutter (May 3, 2021)

EvilDragon said:


> It's being looked at.


If there's anything I can do to help pls don't hesitate to ask


----------



## Wunderhorn (May 3, 2021)

I see no harm in a somewhat transparent roadmap. It's good to know what lies ahead.

That said I would be interested if Kontakt might do the jump to AU3 as well at some point.


----------



## Manaberry (May 3, 2021)

What's great with Kontakt is that the version number increase, but not its GUI size.


----------



## Yaron_NI (May 4, 2021)

Hey all, so if anyone wants to actually legally check the beta, just shoot me a private message with your email and I will send an invite, thanks!


----------



## Toecutter (May 4, 2021)

Yaron_NI said:


> Hey all, so if anyone wants to actually legally check the beta, just shoot me a private message with your email and I will send an invite, thanks!


Thanks but what do you mean by "legally" check the beta, why not simply offer us to "check the beta" period? This is not a pirate forum, I spent a lot of money on Kontakt Komplete and libraries over the years, no illegal links or hints to illegal links were shared here or on the Facebook group, just a short list of new features, so your wording is a bit weird.


----------



## Yaron_NI (May 4, 2021)

No need to be alarmed, nothing intended by it  On the contrary, it is an invitation to join the beta, should you be so inclined.


----------



## Toecutter (May 4, 2021)

Yaron_NI said:


> No need to be alarmed, nothing intended by it  On the contrary, it is an invitation to join the beta, should you be so inclined.


Not alarmed, just didn't like the wording, felt a bit insulting but I obviously read it the wrong way. No worries


----------



## Andy_P (May 4, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> Thanks but what do you mean by "legally" check the beta, why not simply offer us to "check the beta" period? This is not a pirate forum, I spent a lot of money on Kontakt Komplete and libraries over the years, no illegal links or hints to illegal links were shared here or on the Facebook group, just a short list of new features, so your wording is a bit weird.


Wow


----------

